# A different Red Wing



## monocotman (Oct 30, 2020)

This plant arrived three years ago as a small seedling and has grown steadily and is now preparing to flower for the first time. It’s Phrag. Red Wing ( Robert C. Silich x besseae ‘rob’s choice (4n) so a triploid.


As you can see, its growth is a bit strange. In all the three years I’ve grown it, it has only ever had a single growth.
It seems to be finally sending up a bud and there is a new growth just appearing at the base.
Normally phrag seedlings would grow for a year or so and then send up another shoot. You might see six leaves at best on a growth, this one has about twelve.
The leaves are also a bit odd. They are quite thick and rigid and only about a inch wide at best.
I wonder whether this plant is a a chromosome mutant.



David


----------



## PeteM (Oct 30, 2020)

Interesting. I just got my hands on this exact same plant earlier this year, it’s small so looks like I have a ways to go yet but probably from the same flask. I’m eager to see yours bloom. Great growing, looks like it should have bloomed long ago, well done it looks very strong.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2020)

That's typical for increased ploidy. Good luck. That is a super cross.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 30, 2020)

It Is Eric, but what ploidy is this one?
Maybe the flower will suggest an answer.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 30, 2020)

monocotman said:


> This plant arrived three years ago as a small seedling and has grown steadily and is now preparing to flower for the first time. It’s Phrag. Red Wing ( Robert C. Silich x besseae ‘rob’s choice (4n) so a triploid.
> View attachment 22895
> 
> As you can see, its growth is a bit strange. In all the three years I’ve grown it, it has only ever had a single growth.
> ...


Aneuploid perhaps?


----------



## abax (Oct 30, 2020)

That's a very strong, healthy plant. I'm very excited to see the flowers. Hurry up there Red Wing!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 31, 2020)

Tom, I’ve very much worried that it is a euploid and that the flower will be deformed. Not long to wait now.
It’s very annoying considering how much the seedling cost.
David


----------



## blondie (Oct 31, 2020)

Can't wait to see, this one bloom


----------



## terryros (Oct 31, 2020)

Most of the plants of that cross bloomed very well. I have seen several at Orchids Limited and know that Jerry and Jason really like the cross. We say a cross of a 4N and a 2N is 3N (triploid), but it isn’t pure. It all depends on how the genes shuffle. You can say for sure that your plant has some extra genetic material (it is polyploid) but your plant will have at least slightly different additional genetic material than another plant from the cross. I think the growth rate and pattern attests to the polyploid status but don’t think that says much about what the flower will be. Also, Jerry and Jason always say that the first bloom won’t be as good as the blooms on third blooming so lots of patience is needed. You grow great Phrags so you should get the best out of the cross.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm anxious to see the bloom, too. Interesting growth pattern...


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 6, 2021)

Hello,

What are the news about this plant?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2021)

monocotman said:


> It Is Eric, but what ploidy is this one?
> Maybe the flower will suggest an answer.


3N or 4N!!!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 6, 2021)

Fabrice said:


> What are the news about this plant?


I would also be interested to see what this plant is up to now. I hadn't seen this thread before, but but my hunch is a doubled triploid = hexaploid.


----------



## monocotman (Aug 6, 2021)

Could be! The spike in the first growth blasted last winter along with a couple of others.
There is a new growth but it’s very slow compared to others.


----------



## Fabrice (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't know your plants but my "Red Wing" is particulary NOT vigorous... And I thought several times I lost it! Not yet ready to bloom.


----------

